# Best cordless circular saw?



## tripster (Jun 30, 2007)

I like my Dewalt. Wish I could get more than one cut out of a battery though

Oops blade was in backwards:laughing:Guess I don't need new batts after all.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't get the Milwaukee, it struggles to even cut through a piece of lath. I would get the Hilti only because I am happy with my Hitli cordless sawzall. It out powers any of the other cordless tools, and they stand by their warranty better than anyone. My sawzall broke after a lot of wear and tear, after me throwing it in the mud and beating up on it for a while. I took it to a Hilti center and they had it repaired and delivered to my front door within a few days, no charge for any of it, or hassle. The saw was almost two years old too.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I picked up the makita kit a couple days ago



I looked at the hilti but it cost as much for the circ saw as the whole makita kit


For small things or cutting on a roof or ladder it is really nice


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I had the old DW for years and the batteries just suck and die right away. I got the new Makita 18 volt lith ion and so far I really like that saw. We don't use it that often but it's nice to have and the battery lasts longer than the DW.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I just used my Dewalt DC390 this past weekend to trim the ends off about 35 or 40 5/4 PT boards in a row for a new deck. It took one fully charged 18V XRP NiCad battery to do it though and it just barely made it through the last couple of boards. This was with a 24T blade too, not the cheesy 16T blade that came with it.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Im gonna say the 18v milwaukee does all i can ask of it. Its admittadly a rare day i have to drag a cord around. Ive even now commited my worm skil to mostly demo, my milwaukee sidewinder to finish work, and the cordless for most all else. And all outfitted with proper diablo to match thier purpose. Really keeps my crew efficient, no blade changes unless its to swap a freshie on.

Ive really committed to the milwaukee brand. Both 18 and 12v. Im close to runnin a cordless site, and every dollar spent has paid dividends on efficiency.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

We use the 28v Milwaukee but only if it's a few cuts. It's been the better of the handful I've owned but as always with cordless make sure you have batteries ready to go cause they always die when u need them.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

